# HGT Bluegrass Transition Zone (Knoxville, TN)



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm looking at renovating my lawn this fall and I really want Kentucky bluegrass. I have done some research and found that HGT bluegrass by Barenbrug has done well in trials in my area, however, I do not know anyone that has actually done it in the transition zone. If anyone has, could you tell me how it does through the summer, how is the color, did you mix it with turf type tall fescue? Also, did you have an irrigation system in the area that you seeded it? Any help or pics will be very helpful.

Thank you for your time,
Nate


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

ive used the hgt bluegrass and it does pretty well in the summer heat. i mixed mine w/ midnight and mazama kbg though. the color is pretty bright green and the blades are alot thicker so it stands out against mazama and midnight kbg.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I havent found just the Barvette HGT seed for sell yet. Todd Valley Farms sells HGT bluegrass but its a 3 or 4 way mix of different bluegrass, 1 of the cultivars is Barvette though. Like the last post said its not as dark green as some KBG but seems to do well in transition zone.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Do you have irrigation? I have it for my front yard but not the backyard. Not sure if it will just go dormant or just die off like perennial rye. Right now, I have a lot of bermuda and I thought about doing the bluemuda concept. I would really just like KBG in the front yard but i'm not sure how doable that is here in east TN. Does it do ok in the shade? Thank you


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't have any experience with HGT, but I have a few thoughts.

1. You are probably aware that TTTF and bermuda are your safe choices; and you are OK with the possibility of having a negative outcome (Hey, it isn't like TTTF is risk-free either).
2. If you want bluegrass, I'm curious about why you are leaning towards HGT rather than traditional bluegrass options.
3. I'm growing small plots of bluegrass in middle Tenn. right now, and it is doing very well. Of course it is early summer. Your location may be better than mine for bluegrass. Several years ago, I believe that I remember the one-and-only Matt Martin (The GrassFactor) killing a bluegrass yard in Knoxville to transition it to bermuda. I almost threw up, but, for me, it was an indication that bluegrass could work in Knoxville.
4. I recently learned of a forum member growing bluegrass in the Texas Panhandle.
5. Irrigation practices and a fungicide program will be two key ingredients. The more expertise that you have here, the better your chances, at least in theory.
6. Personally, for 21,000 sq ft, I would not try to maintain bluegrass, HGT or otherwise, without an irrigation system. I don't have an irrigation system, and I struggle to keep my fescue watered during those long stretches with no rain. 
7. It sounds to me like you have two major challenges before you. The HGT is one of them. Arguably, getting rid of that bermuda will be the harder thing to do.
8. You may find this thread interesting. Virginia is not Tennessee, but the thread is relevant to what you are looking for.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

i have irrigation in the front and the back. i dont have a large amount of shady areas in my yard but it doesnt appear to do any worse in that spot. The HGT blend does really well in the summer heat here and if you are ok w/ a brighter green turf it should do ok there


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

I chose the HGT variety because one of the lead professors at UT recommended it in a video I watched for the transition zone. (https://twitter.com/sodsolutions/status/996420554222653440?lang=en)

I also thought about doing a RTF or TTTF with HGT bluegrass to be safe. Just not sure what the best direction to go and how that would look. If I did decide to go that route with the fescue and bluegrass mix I'm not sure what rate I would put down. I know that too much seed is not a good thing either. I really appreciate all the great responses.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

In addition, g-Tech used HGT for their baseball field this past year.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I believe the STL cardinals use HGT bluegrass as well but don't hold me to that.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> I believe the STL cardinals use HGT bluegrass as well but don't hold me to that.


the cardinals use a blend from graff turf farms called hy-performance blue. last years blend had mallard, bewitched, bandera, and ridgeline. i think this years blend is the same


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the STL cardinals use HGT bluegrass as well but don't hold me to that.
> ...


HMMM when you go to sodsolutions website and the HGT bluegrass page it shows a picture of the field at Busch Stadium.

So after some quick research I found that in 2013 Graff's Turf installed HGT bluegrass in Busch Stadium. Maybe they have changed the type of bluegrass used there and HGT just still uses that picture for advertisement.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

If this were your yard and were planning a renovation (area that has irrigation) what would you plant?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Nehf11 said:


> If this were your yard and were planning a renovation (area that has irrigation) what would you plant?


What's your goals? Diesease resistance? Dark color? I'd say award, bewitched, and mazama. You get a compact midnight, compact, and an america.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > ksturfguy said:
> ...


https://www.baseballpilgrimages.com/grass-at-major-league-ballparks.html

That's where I got the info about graf's turf farm. I ended up calling them last year and spoke with one of the elder Graffs and he was the one who told me about the specific varieties they used at Busch.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Where would I buy those varieties from? Is that sold as a mixture or do I need to get them individually?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> > jha4aamu said:
> ...


Ive looked ar their site before but cant remember, was he willing to sell you seed or do they just do sod?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Nehf11 said:


> If this were your yard and were planning a renovation (area that has irrigation) what would you plant?


I think it's kind of personal preference. In the transition zone we can grow just about anything but nothing real well. So you have a lot of options. Some people prefer the look of a low cut warm season grass like Bermuda or Zoysia. Others like KBG or TTTF.

If I had an irrigation and the money to completely renovate my yard I think I would go with KBG. I'm going to renovate a 1,000 sqft area this fall with KBG but as of now I'm undecided on what type. Will either be a local KBG blend that my local store can supply me with or maybe the HGT blend from Todd Valley Farms. I've also considered making my own blend using Award, Mazama, Midnight, Blue Note, Bluebank or do a monostand of one of those, decisions, decisions.

This looks like a pretty good blend as well but not sure if anyone here has tried it or not. https://unitedseeds.com/product/sure-shot-kentucky-bluegrass-blend/


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Nehf11 said:


> If this were your yard and were planning a renovation (area that has irrigation) what would you plant?


I think Budstl is asking the right question. You still have plenty of time to research and narrow down your choices based on your goals.

If it were me doing the renovation, then I would be looking at KBG or TTTF.
Why?
I prioritize color (dark green, deep, rich) and disease resistance. Uniformity is a plus. Thinner blades are a plus.

Under those specifications,

I pass on the Hybrid bluegrass because I can get better color elsewhere.
I pass on a TTTF and KBG mix because I value uniformity (though, they do often look good together!)
That leaves KBG and TTTF.

If I go KBG, then I'm doing a mono stand. Nice and uniform, but perhaps risky. There is the benefit of thin blades. Plus, there is no need to overseed. The downsides include less certainty about how the effort will go , and worry about summer patch.

Downsides of TTTF include thicker blades, need to overseed, and diseases like brown patch. But it is truly difficult to top the color of healthy TTTF.

Many of us buy cultivars from companies that sell bags which are completely free from weed seeds. There is a list of suppliers on the forum. I think it is linked in the cool season guide.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you to everyone for your thoughts and information. I truly appreciate it. I will think about it some more and do a little bit more research before I decide what to do.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > ksturfguy said:
> ...


They sell both. They sell their seed in 5lb pales


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

here is that list of seed suppliers. 
There are a lot of considerations in weighing TTTF vs KBG. One that the major differences that I didn't mention is establishment. Getting KBG established will test you mentally and physically. It takes a long time, and a lot of things can go wrong. TTTF will put you through the paces, no doubt, but KBG is a different kind of beast. A renovation is a major undertaking no matter what you are growing, and converting from Bermuda to cool season is arguably the most challenging kind.

I'm excited to see what you end up doing.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Busch stadium got new sod in 2017 after the winter classic. According to @NoslracNevok they have p105, rockstar, and diva.

@Nehf11 21000 square feet is quite a bit to renovate. What's the current status of your yard? Do you need to kill everything? Usually by know most people by know would have sourced their seed and start the killing process in the next week or two. For kbg most would be seeding by the middle of august to get it established by winter. Being in the transition zone will give you an advantage since our growing season will last longer than those in the north. I've done 2 kbg renos now in st louis and my seed down date was the last weekend of august.

Here's a reno guide written by @g-man that will help the process.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

@social port - Do you have fescue/bluegrass lawn? I think I saw a pic of your yard. If so, I think that looks great and stripes very well. Did you do a full renovation or just overseed your existing yard?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Nehf11 Most of my lawn is 100% TTTF.
I have two small plots of 100% KBG. One of the plots if a mix of Mazama, Award, and NuGlade. The same mix is being grown by another member in NC. The other plot is a Midnight monostand. 
I did renovations for both the TTTF and the KBG. I usually seed TTTF in late September. Last year, I seeded the KBG on 8/22.

Budstl's post reminds me of how long you should be fallowing to do a renovation. The thing is, if you are going to renovate, you are not doing a normal kill if you are trying to kill the bermuda. Bermuda can walk through 4 glyphosate apps in one season. I would need to think it through, but I'm a little concerned that you do not have enough time to get a life-ending kill on the bermuda.

Have you treated the bermuda yet?
And do you have any renovation experience?


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

I have not done a full renovation on this scale before and when I did I didn't have an irrigation system like I do now. So that will help. Concerning the Bermuda it is not a major issue to me because one area I may end up keeping it (celebration Bermuda plugged). The rest of the yard is rye (that hasn't died yet), fescue that is a mix from the previous owner, and common Bermuda. The common Bermuda is the one that I would like to decrease or eliminate. My plan is to start the kill off In mid July then water to get the rest of the yard to germinate whatever seed is there and then kill it again. Planning on seeding end of September. Right now I'm looking at doing 8 pounds per 1,000 sqft of RTF and 1.5 pounds per 1,000 sqft of HGT bluegrass.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Nehf11 said:


> I have not done a full renovation on this scale before and when I did I didn't have an irrigation system like I do now. So that will help. Concerning the Bermuda it is not a major issue to me because one area I may end up keeping it (celebration Bermuda plugged). The rest of the yard is rye (that hasn't died yet), fescue that is a mix from the previous owner, and common Bermuda. The common Bermuda is the one that I would like to decrease or eliminate. My plan is to start the kill off In mid July then water to get the rest of the yard to germinate whatever seed is there and then kill it again. Planning on seeding end of September. Right now I'm looking at doing 8 pounds per 1,000 sqft of RTF and 1.5 pounds per 1,000 sqft of HGT bluegrass.


That sounds like a nice project, and I would be interested to see how the RTF and HGT blend looks. It's an interesting choice :thumbup: . I would double-check rates with someone who has experience growing a similar blend. 
As far as the bermuda, you may be able to knock the bermuda back a bit with that plan, but you will not eliminate it. That may or may not be a problem depending on your expectations. Decrease, perhaps. Elminate, not likely.
The seed is the smallest part of the problem. A majority of the plants that you hit with gly will come back from the dead. Bermuda plants network under your soil in a way that is denser and more complex than the internet.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

While searching for something else, I unintentionally came across this post re Busch stadium


j4c11 said:


> Busch Stadium in St Louis uses Turf Blue HGT - same KBG mix I used on my lawn. I wonder what height they cut. Looks like it can take a fairly short HOC just fine.


stadium HOC


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

This is my rtf with 20% hgt. I have some areas of pure hgt with 0 irrigation full sun. Johnstonseeds always have them in stock 10 and 50 lb bags.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@Nehf11 I am contemplating this for my front yard. Still deciding on which cultivars would work best. I was going to try a bluemuda approach, but decided against that. Right now I am looking at a possible mix of Award and Midnight with some PRG tossed in as well. The rye I did not spray out has been holding up extremely well so far this year.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

@Reel Low Dad Let me know what you find out and I will do the same. Do you live near Knoxville as well? I'm torn between:

1. HGT 
2. RTF with HGT
3. Bluemuda

This article about GTech's baseball field has me wanting to go HGT only. I grew up in PA and I really miss the cool season grass, which is the main reason I replant rye every year and then about this time it starts to die off.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Nehf11 said:


> @Reel Low Dad Let me know what you find out and I will do the same. Do you live near Knoxville as well? I'm torn between:
> 
> 1. HGT
> 2. RTF with HGT
> ...


I have spent too much time researching the bluemuda option. If you go that route your best bet would be to get Tahoma sod/sprigs and let it come in, and then in the fall slit seed in bluebank or blue note KBG compared to using the Mountainview Seed variant.

The reasoning behind going this route is the best variants of Bermuda are sterile and can't be seeded, and you need the colors to match between the two varieties.

There are a couple issues with bluemuda... the first being that many of the chemicals we have available are either cool season or warm season grass safe. Not too many that are safe to both, so you limit your ability to control weeds.

Second issue you have is during the summer the needs of Bermuda are very different than KBG (i.e. fertilizer during warm periods can stress and induce disease in the KBG, where that is what Bermuda is looking for).


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

@NewLawnJon Great information and yes I have spent too much time researching things about turf as well. My wife thinks I have lost my mind...she probably is right though. What do you mean by mountainview seed variant?


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Nehf11 said:


> @NewLawnJon Great information and yes I have spent too much time researching things about turf as well. My wife thinks I have lost my mind...she probably is right though. What do you mean by mountainview seed variant?


Mountainview is who officially owns the patent for "Bluemuda seed" so any seed labeled as such is going to be the HGT/Bermuda blend they created (neither of which are great looking cultivars of their respective varieties).

If you truly want a good looking bluemuda the ideal mixture would be Tahoma Bermuda and Blue Bank or Blue Note Blue Note KBG.

I would say that in your area I would try the Blue Bank KBG (it is one of the newer dwarf cultivars) in an area of the yard and see how it does, and what kind of management it takes to maintain before jumping all in.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm planning on starting the kill off in the next week or so. What is the best version of glyphosate that ya'll would recommend? I've used roundup before but I didn't know if there was something better out there that has a higher glyphosate concentration...I'm currently looking at eraser but not sure if it is better or worse.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@Nehf11 yeah I am in Knoxville. I just decided and ordered some True Blue HGT and some RPR ryegrass. Currently planning my kill. I will probably start in mid July.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

@Reel Low Dad what made you pick RPR? How much are you mixing it with the HGT?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Nehf11 said:


> @Reel Low Dad what made you pick RPR? How much are you mixing it with the HGT?


No idea really. I like that it sort of spreads. Will probably seed it at 20% of the KBG. My biggest challenge I think will be the HOC. Once established it will be kept at 1/2 inch.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

@Reel Low Dad that's my next challenge as well. I think I need to get a reel mower.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Nehf11 said:


> @Reel Low Dad that's my next challenge as well. I think I need to get a reel mower.


You are welcome to swing by and mow with mine


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you and appreciate the offer. If I decide to I will let you know.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

@Reel Low Dad what rate are you planning on seeding the HGT and RPR (rye). How well do you think it will do in our area?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Nehf11 said:


> @Reel Low Dad what rate are you planning on seeding the HGT and RPR (rye). How well do you think it will do in our area?


The HGT calls for 2-3 pounds so I will go with the high rate. I ordered pounds so I will have a little over a pound left for any bare areas.

The RPR in a mono stand calls for 7 pounds a 1000. They have a 80/20 blend of these two. So I will go with probably 2 pounds of the RPR.

I think they will do OK here. The little bit of rye I didn't kill off is doing great. Disease will be my biggest challenge with the humidity we face.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

I saw your youtube video about the rye and bermuda. Very similar issue happened with me this year. I'm done overseeding bermuda yards. Plan this fall is to plant HGT in the front where I have irrigation. Then next spring kill my backyard and plant monaco bermuda and never overseed it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Is HGT in it's own category, or is it a lot like other KBG? It's often referred to as if it's distinct in terms of heat tolerance, but what makes it "HGT" versus just KBG?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Green said:


> Is HGT in it's own category, or is it a lot like other KBG? It's often referred to as if it's distinct in terms of heat tolerance, but what makes it "HGT" versus just KBG?


HGT is just an acronym that Barenburg Seed uses. Stands for Healthy Grass Technology. Barvette HGT from Barenburg is a cultivator of KBG just like Midnight, Baron, Bewitched, etc. The Turf Blue HGT is a blend of 4 or 5 different KBG cultivators from Barenburg.

The Turf Blue HGT, especially the Barvette scores very high as far as Summer Patch resistance, and heat and drought stress goes so it's a popular mix in the Transition Zone especially in athletic fields. It's a much lighter green compared to Midnight or Mazama KBG but in the end it's all KBG just a different variety.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@ksturfguy, ok, because there's also hybrid KBG/TBG like Thermal Blue that's a whole different category. I wonder how they compare in heat tolerance, and whether the HGT is the best KBG for heat, or if other cultivars rank just as well. Did you look into all that?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Everyone seems to be hybridizing at this point if they are a large producer. In the next 5-10 years im sure we'll have hybrids that spread and have color like KBG, germinate like PRG and require less water like TTTF. Seed has already come a long way in the last decade or two it seems.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Green said:


> @ksturfguy, ok, because there's also hybrid KBG/TBG like Thermal Blue that's a whole different category. I wonder how they compare in heat tolerance, and whether the HGT is the best KBG for heat, or if other cultivars rank just as well. Did you look into all that?


Yep so 2012-2016 study, Barvette HGT ranked 2nd with drought recovery with 63.3%, behind Barsahara 73.3%. Barsahara is also a Barenburg seed. Mazama had 46.7%.

Summer density it ranked 2nd behind Barserati which is another Barenburg seed.

Barvette ranked #1 in Summer Patch resistance.

Where Barvette struggles is color. It had a 5.2 genetic color ranking which was basically dead last. Midnight and Mazama had a 7.8 rating. So if your looking for that dark green/blue KBG then the HGT blend isn't going to be for you. IF you like the lighter green color and/or just want something that will handle the heat better then it's a good choice.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@ksturfguy, interesting. I'll keep the HGT cultivars on my radar for the minimally irrigated (ideally non-irrigated, but that's just not possible) low-input area. I don't care about its color or much about consistent appearance...I overseed with whatever ranks well in terms of heat and low-input. Last Fall, I used mostly TTTF, some Hybrid Bluegrass, some Baron and America KBG, and a little more Creeping Red Fescue and Perennial Ryegrass (The PR and CRF had mostly died out last Summer in the worst area after a Summer almost as bad as what you guys normally get). I bought some Mercury KBG to try as plugs, and will keep my eyes open to see if there's any of the HGT locally available in small quantities. I think it would make good plugs, too.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@Green I bought mine from Todd Valley Farms. They sell it in 5 pound bags. I am only renovating around 1400 square feet so this worked out really well for me.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Has anyone ever used any of these products before? Wondering if I should do this when I do my reno and seed in late Sept?

https://thelawncarenut.com/products/n-ext-9-0-1-seeding-over-seeding-pack


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

You can use them and it certainly wont hurt anything but you don't need it to get good results.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Well seed is here. Just need to order some tenacity. Have my round up and fluazifop for the Bermuda kill.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@Reel Low Dad Awesome, looking forward to seeing your results. HGT still in the running for me for my 1,000 sqft area but really prefer the darker green look so might be a deal breaker, we'll see.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Looks like they marketed as major league turf, see below. Why would Bush stadium use a blend and not a mono? I've seen mono's suggested a lot on this forum. Why would pro's go with a blend?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwv7IrsoNOs


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

tgreen said:


> Looks like they marketed as major league turf, see below. Why would Bush stadium use a blend and not a mono? I've seen mono's suggested a lot on this forum. Why would pro's go with a blend?


Not sure any MLB or NFL fields use a monostand, from the few times I've done google searches of what teams use it always seems to be a KBG mix. Now for the reasoning I don't have a really good answer. Most experts recommend a mix so shouldn't be that surprising that pros use them. I'm sure there are a couple teams or golf courses that use a monostand though.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

I've had mine for over a month now. Just waiting on September. What is the reason of using tenacity during seeding? I have some eraser max concentrate coming tomorrow for the kill off.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Tenacity is used as a pre emergent at seed down. One of the few pre emergents that will control weeds but will allow grass seed to germinate.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Ok thank you, that's what I was thinking but never used it.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Here's some info on my 2016 renovation to HGT, along with some pictures through the years:

https://www.houzz.com/discussions/4020257/j4c11-s-fall-renovation-overseeding

The mix has changed a little since and now includes Barseratti. Keep in mind that Barvette is only about 20-25% of the HGT mix, there's some darker varieties in there as well. Overall, the mix is definitely significantly lighter than say Midnight, it's a medium green. But, very trouble free - fungus is not really an issue and drought/dormancy recovery is much better than fescue. If watered through summer it stays green 12 months out of the year, and may keep you mowing 12 months out of the years. Midnight has actually performed well for me also, so I'd recommend a 30% Midnight - 70% HGT mix if better color is desired.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Very good information! The yard looks great. I'm not too worried about how dark green the the yard looks I just want a cool season grass that repairs itself, green, and thick. How short do you keep it throughout the year, especially during the summer. Also, do you HGT in areas that are not irrigated? If so, how does it do?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Nehf11 said:


> Very good information! The yard looks great. I'm not too worried about how dark green the the yard looks I just want a cool season grass that repairs itself, green, and thick. How short do you keep it throughout the year, especially during the summer. Also, do you HGT in areas that are not irrigated? If so, how does it do?


I cut at 2.5" throughout the year, I find I get the best balance between color and neatness at that height. Plus my rotary starts scalping if I go lower. I do have non-irrigated areas - they go brown from lack of water, partially recover when they get rain and fully recover once it cools off. I wouldn't suggest doing that to a new renovation though, second year should be fine.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Is there place on this forum where you outline your steps when you planted HGT?


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

@Nehf11 ... I am a noob here but I think the cool season lawn journal forum would be the place

https://thelawnforum.com/viewforum.php?f=27


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Great thank you.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Reel Low Dad said:


> @Green I bought mine from Todd Valley Farms. They sell it in 5 pound bags. I am only renovating around 1400 square feet so this worked out really well for me.


Thanks. Never heard of them, but if I can find it locally, or if there's a good price when I'm ordering other seed, I might try some. In any case, will keep it in mind.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Are there any issues with using this for the lawn kill off/Reno in 3 weeks? Just want to double check before I do something that could be stupid.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Nehf11 said:


> Is there place on this forum where you outline your steps when you planted HGT?


Not on this forum, it did not exist at the time . Check the link I posted in my earlier response :thumbup:


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Says right on the label in the picture that you can replant new lans in 7 days.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Nehf11 you can apply glyphosate the day you apply your seed too. It is best to do it weeks earlier, but it won't affect your germination.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

@Nehf11 3 weeks is plenty of time. I had a successful KBG reno last year in my hell strip which was Bermuda. Sprayed glypho Aug 11, watered several times and some Nitrogen then sprayed with glypho again on Aug 18.

My seed down date was Sept 1. Earlier in the season you'll increase likeness of fungus problems later will not have as much time to establish. So it's up to you where you want to pant that stake.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you for that information. What fungal treatment do yall recommend?


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Saw this post from the missouri turf pathologist on HGT being more susceptible to brown patch than other cultivars. I actually didn't know KBG was affected by BP. Thought it was only the root diseases like summer patch. Anyway, hope this is interesting to someone. Scroll down almost to the end of the link

https://turfpath.missouri.edu/reports/2019/07_11_19/


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Is slit seeding worth the time and effort? Or is just killing off the turf and mowing short just as effective? In the past when I overseeded my Bermuda with rye i would just mow it short and then broadcast spread the seed and had excellent success numerous times.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Nehf11 said:


> Is slit seeding worth the time and effort? Or is just killing off the turf and mowing short just as effective? In the past when I overseeded my Bermuda with rye i would just mow it short and then broadcast spread the seed and had excellent success numerous times.


I think you will have good success just killing it and mowing as short as the mower will go. Key is the seed to soil contact and then keeping seed moist until germination.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@Nehf11 If you need any Tenacity for when you put down the seed let me know. I just bought a bottle.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

@Reel Low Dad Thank you sir. I have never put it down. Is it definitely worth the money and time? What rate do you apply per 1,000 sqft?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Nehf11 said:


> @Reel Low Dad Thank you sir. I have never put it down. Is it definitely worth the money and time? What rate do you apply per 1,000 sqft?


I will be applying at seed down at the 4 oz/acre rate. That translates into around .7 teaspoons for the area I am doing. I have never used Tenacity before, but it should do a pretty decent job at suppressing any weeds during seeding.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm seeding Bluegrass into my Bermuda backyard this fall for a bluemuda experiment I was going to use tenacity also but I'm wondering how much if any it will effect the Bermuda. Anyone know? Surely it wont do too much harm its Bermuda.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Avalawn T said:


> I'm seeding Bluegrass into my Bermuda backyard this fall for a bluemuda experiment I was going to use tenacity also but I'm wondering how much if any it will effect the Bermuda. Anyone know? Surely it wont do too much harm its Bermuda.


Tenacity can bleach bermuda. I wouldn't expect any lasting damage. There may be strategies to minimize color loss/duration of effect etc. The warm season fellows will probably know about those tricks if they exist.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, I'm not worried about the color I will trade that for fewer weeds during germination any day. I was just thinking it might hurt the Bermuda due to the time of year and it storing energy for the winter. I'm going to put it down and find out my backyard is a mess anyway cant hurt too much. Lol


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

For those of you that have KBG how difficult is it to control and prevent summer patch?


----------

